

AT&T Makes a Mobile WebRTC Push: Will a WebRTC CDN Be Next? - billyp123
http://blog.peer5.com/att-makes-a-mobile-webrtc-push-will-a-webrtc-cdn-be-next/

======
edtechdev
There was already PeerCDN, but they got bought out by Yahoo and now it is shut
down: [https://peercdn.com/](https://peercdn.com/)

~~~
billyp123
PeerCDN was an inspirational company, but it was still in its infancy (a
private beta) when it was acquired. WebRTC has been gaining more and more
traction lately. I think there is huge potential for a full-service WebRTC CDN
to grow and scale in the current rich content environment we live in, and hope
one does!

